# Mexican Cerveza first crack any tips



## stattonb (22/7/14)

So its my first attempt at this corona like beer and im just looking at some tips from other members, this will be my third brew so still new but up to know all i have brewed is Morgans Australian Larger,any tips would be very helpful


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/14)

Believe it or not, Corona actually has a mild but pleasant hop presence, as well as being super clean.

I would make the following enhancements to the Coopers Kit:

Use a kilo of Coopers Brew Enhancer No. 1 instead of a kilo of sugar. You don't want the beer too heavy in malt and body, but sugar can thin out the kit excessively.

Chuck a finishing hops teabag into the fermenter after about 4 days. Ask for one suitable for a lager.

Ditch the yeast that comes with the kit and buy, from local home brew shop, a sachet of Danstar Nottingham yeast. This yeast will go very well at lower temperatures and is often used to make a "fake lager".

Where do you brew at home and what's the ambient temperature? (fill a bucket with water and do a temp check morning and evening to get an average).


edit: ignore any posts inviting you to get your cat to piss in a bottle........................ B)
At a brewday a few years ago some innocent guy brought along a six of Corona. We had been drinking IPAs, APAs, UK Bitters and stouts then cracked a couple of Coronas. Amazingly they held their heads up and we could still taste malt and hops. Mexican beers are not the poor cousins of USA beers, their breweries were founded by Austrians when Mexico was briefly ruled by the Austro Hungarian Empire (think Pilsner Urquell) and give me a Mexican over a Bud or Coors any day. :beerbang:


----------



## Vini2ton (22/7/14)

Use Whitelabs WLP940 Mexican lager yeast. Bottle in clear bottles. Try to not give it too much taste. Stick a wedge of lime/lemon and you'll be on the money. I've been brewing american style lagers lately and failed dismally because they,re really quite a nice drop. Pay attention to detail and keep it simple is all I can offer mate. That Coopers kit yeah? Otherwise flaked corn and rice.


----------



## stattonb (22/7/14)

thaanks for the advise guy,well ill take what you guys have said and give it a crack (still very new to this) but yea ill give it a crack,whats the worst that can happen lol give my crap brew to my neighbor who drinks anything 
i have been storing my brew in my walking in closet thats under the stairs and normal ambient temp is 20c,only yeast i have used so have is US-05


----------



## brzt6060 (22/7/14)

Dry hopping works great with those kits. People lay shit on them a lot but I believed brewing is about making what you like and enjoying it. 

Those kits also work really well if you want to try "pimping" them. They don't seem to fight back against hops, specialty grains or fruit.


----------



## antiphile (22/7/14)

Coopers also have a recipe called Carribean Siesta using cerveza as a base - and it really is a very nice drop.


----------



## stattonb (23/7/14)

well got it on and all i can do is wait


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

Notto loves producing faux-lagers at 12-14 degrees. I really highly rate it for that.


----------



## stattonb (23/7/14)

well got a suprise the misses brought home the Mexican Cereza but forgot to mention she put 2 new ferms in my brew closet,had a look at them and im thinking of get more,also just switched from airlock to glad wrap and o - ring that came with the ferms,hoping it comes out good like a corona as there my favorite beer to drink.
http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533
funny it says it " Can be used for Home Brewing"


----------



## antiphile (23/7/14)

She either loves you one helluva lot, or she has a drinking problem.

Cheers (and I hope its the former).


----------



## stattonb (23/7/14)

think she just likes to get me drunk lmfao


----------



## TheBigD (15/5/19)

stattonb said:


> think she just likes to get me drunk lmfao


your either not married or married for a very short while lol

I've been brewing on and off for a while now and at the beginning id make drastic changes to recipes only to end up with average beer I've now gone back to basics with the kits with only minor changes such as hop tea additions under 25grams and also only using the kit yeast however rehydrating first and keeping the abv in the 4-5% range and every one has been a cracker of a beer to date. If I were you Id be investing in a fermenting fridge before anything else which will make the biggest difference.

Up Up Cronulla


----------



## peterlonz (16/5/19)

I agree you do need a fermenting fridge that will allow you to maintain your desired ferment temp.
This is necessary for lagers, pilsners etc. Not really needed for other styles.
You will also need a controller since the usual fridge thermostat is not up to snuff. Buy an "Inkbird" for a quick & easy solution or the ST- 100 controller if you have the time to build it into a safe electrical enclosure & do all the necessary wiring some of which will be mains voltage.


----------

